# 1924 Jw Benson 'trench Watch' Movement Help.



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok. I picked this up off the Bay for very little mainly because I liked the look of the movment. But, as the movment is unsigned I am having trouble identifying it. I have had a good trawl through Ranfft but cant seem to find anything that matches. Any suggestions? I havent been able to get the dial off yet because my smallest scredriver is screwed and thus i cant remove the stem screw. There does appear to be a serial number under the mainspring bridge but can only see one bit of it.

Any ideas?










Oh yeah, I know the crown is most likely not right!


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

OK think I have solved it. Looks to be a Cyma movement, Can't find the exact one but looks very similar to this but with the click in a different location


----------

